# IHS surcharge FLR(m) visa



## mishmear (Jul 7, 2015)

Does any know how much the IHS surcharge actually is when applying for a FLR(m) visa.

Without going through all of the actually application on the premium centre i cant get the price??

Thanks in advance

Will


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

IHS is payable for visas that are more than 6 months validity.

Your Fiancé(e) Visa won't incur the charge, but the FLR(M) visa that you apply for after your marriage, will incur the charge.


----------



## mishmear (Jul 7, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> IHS is payable for visas that are more than 6 months validity.
> 
> Your Fiancé(e) Visa won't incur the charge, but the FLR(M) visa that you apply for after your marriage, will incur the charge.


She is already in the UK she was here studying when we got married. Is on a tier 4 visa at the moment but she got that before the new surcharge came in so dont really know alot about it. She will have to pay for it right when it comes to paying the the application?? Just wondering how much it is actually going to cost??

Will


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

When you apply for FLR (M) the charge will be £500. 

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/how-much-pay


----------



## mishmear (Jul 7, 2015)

perfect thanks for the link


----------



## mishmear (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry for all the questions just want to make sure im getting it right.

£649 for the actual visa
£400 for the premium service
£500 for the surcharge

am i getting this right or am i missing something??

Thanks 

Will


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. 

Do read through this thread regarding the order in which to pay.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-appointment-when-youve-already-paid-ihs.html


----------



## mishmear (Jul 7, 2015)

thanks for all the info im sure ill be back with more questions soon


----------



## magulshani (Mar 24, 2014)

I have applied recently and it is £600.for every single dependent. Or in otherer words £600 for every application. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

magulshani said:


> I have applied recently and it is £600.for every single dependent. Or in otherer words £600 for every application. Hope this helps you.


Have you *just* applied for spouse visa - the one that gives you 2.5 years PLUS the additional 3 months to arrive in the UK.

If so, because its 33 months in total it is rounded up to 3years : 200 x 3 = 600 GBP.

For FLR its only 30 months total : 2.5 x 200 = 500 GBP

The rules dictate that where any one period is more than 6 months in 12, it is rounded up.


----------



## magulshani (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes applied 6 weeks before.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you apply from outside of the UK for a spouse vis the charge is £600. From inside the UK applying for FLR (M) the charge is £500.


----------



## mishmear (Jul 7, 2015)

Edit


----------



## Almost (Sep 27, 2015)

*IHS Fee*

Hi All,

I went to book my PEO appointment today and when it got to the part for me to pay the IHS fee, it says that I do not need to pay because of my nationality?

Is this correct? I'm Australian, and have been living in the UK on the spouse visa for past 2.3 years and up for renewal next month.

Thanks in advance for your advice on this matter.


----------



## mishmear (Jul 7, 2015)

Not sure about your issue sorry but in reply to everyone helping me my wife now has her flrm changed from tier 4


----------

